# Unprecedented World Heatwave Reveals Ancient History in Britain



## JWW427 (Sep 14, 2020)

The recent heat waves have revealed a ton of ancient infrastructure in Britain.
Enjoy!
JWW





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-10-16 16:55:53Reaction Score: 2


What heatwave?
The summer of 1976 was an unprecedented(in my lifetime but not my parents) heatwave the summer of 2019 is warble gloaming klimat change propaganda as I suspect is whatever is in this video.


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2019-10-16 20:08:21Reaction Score: 1


The heatwave is not the focus, the strange outlines upon the earth are.
One rectangle was a mile long, what structure could that represent in ancient times?


----------



## Knowncitizen (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: knowncitizenDate: 2019-10-16 20:27:39Reaction Score: 1


They found similar structures in Ireland this year after an apparent drought. My parents were also puzzled about the drought part, I don't reside there anymore unfortunately. I am curious though if it was not a drought that has made these visible now, then what is the reason? Why have we not found them before now? Is the soil liquefying below us pushing these towards the surface? It's weird!


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-10-16 20:29:06Reaction Score: 1


Look up on some 300-400 year old maps. What was in the same location?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-10-17 11:24:48Reaction Score: 1




JWW427 said:


> The heatwave is not the focus, the strange outlines upon the earth are.
> One rectangle was a mile long, what structure could that represent in ancient times?


The bogus heatwave is precisely the point. The ground did not dry out enough to 'reveal' crop marks. If the chap in the video gives the location go check the lidar map of the place. It apparently doesn't need dry ground to 'reveal all'.


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2019-10-18 21:30:37Reaction Score: 0


Okay. Got it. Makes sense.


----------

